# new puppy checklist?



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all chihuahuas... Im making a puppy checklist for my new pup to make sure Ive got everything... please if Ive forgot anything could you tell your owners to let me know... anything you liked as a pup or needed that I might have forgotten to check in my list? Thanks...

Bed
Bowl
Blanket
Newspaper (or wee wee pads)
toothbrush and paste
toys like a ball or teddy (maybe a teething ring?)
stock up on food
shampoo
collar (and leash or harness...)

Is there anything I may have missed?

Housecheck... make sure has a pen or a giant tv carboard box lol to be safe in...
Check house is puppy proof
have a vets number handy on your fridge...

Anything else?
Ow yeh... when my mum bred staffs we used to have a music box that we'd play when they were pups.. and years later when we'd play it back to them... their heads would tilt to the side and cry... awwww
anyone else used the music box? You know the ones with the ballerinas in or something? Aww it was so sweet
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Nailclippers,small washcloths for the face,nutrical and you know for later on ....leash ,petcarrier (so you can take your baby anywheres)dogtag but you have time for that...thats all i can think of right now!Congrats on your baby and good luck  :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Maybe a soft brush?? tyson loves a groom xx


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's some of the things I got for Tico in addition to what you mentioned

treats
poo bags if your puppy will be going outside or out-and-about with you (Tico goes so often, I don't know where it all comes from!)
Puppy dental bones - I got some rice based bones that he LOVES by DentaClean with Q10 and Calcium! They've been great bribes to get him to drop whatever he's stolen that he shouldn't have in his mouth.
Bitter Apple spray to stop chewing on things he shouldn't chew on. (cords, paper on bottom of computer chair, desk shelves, etc...
crate for night time and when no one's home
flee treatment & flee comb I haven't had flees on my cat (who only is indoors) in years, but 2 days after getting Tico, I found a flee on him.
brush I found a nice boar hair brush that's soft
fabric harness I found the fabric harness is so much easier to get him into than the strapy kind. The strapy one is too hard to get his legs thru the opening before he moves and steps out of it! The fabric one doesn't matter how figity his feet are - just need to fasten the velcro/snaps under him.
sweater it may not be cold out now (unless you are down under), but to get him used to being "dressed" now instead of waiting till he's older and not into it.
For Tico, the breeder sent us home with a bath towel that was in his mommy's crate and in addition, I got 4-5 baby receiving blankets. Normally, I have his towel and a blanket in his crate - and a blanket in his livingroom bed (which he doesn't yet lay in, but it holds all his toys!). Then the extras are for when these are in the wash.

Needless to say, I've made a ton of trips to the store in the last month!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> stock up on food


Stef , have you found out what food he is on ? so you can get the same type he is used to


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Nutra-Cal...that is important to have on hand. Maybe some pedialyte just in case your pup isnt drinking a lot you can add a little bit of pedialyte in the water. Oh and puppy shampoo....thats all i can think of


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Everyone's had great suggestions - the baby receiving blankets are an essential part of my day since Cooper has one in the car, in his crate, on the couch ... everywhere.

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned FILM for the camera! Of course, if you're digital, I guess you just need to be reminded to charge the batteries. I had more photo-taking devices than I did puppy supplies when I picked up Cooper for the first time.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Great list Stef, you seem to have most things covered!
One thing though, you could get the toothbrush and paste now or later, because at the pups age the toothbrush will be too rough anyway. 
I was told to get one and put it away for when the pup is older, and just get them used to brushing by putting your finger in their mouth and rub their teeth once in a while.

Hope that helps 
Nothing can prepare you totally for raising a pup, even if you've read four training books like me! 
It helps having this forum to ask questions on though, this place has been so great for me.
I'm sure you are going to LOVE having a pup of your own 
You finally got him!!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Nona said:


> Nothing can prepare you totally for raising a pup, even if you've read four training books like me!


I understand... Ive had 15 pups in the house at once before but now...im all nervous over one lol

Thanks everyone...
xxxxxx


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Get some disposable baby wipes. I use them for wiping both ends (lol) and Jolie's feet when she accidently steps in her own poop! ( oh come on, you guys, ya'll know your pups have stepped in their own poop at some time or another! :lol: ) Also a box of kleenex comes in handy to gently shove under a bottom that is slightly "missing" the piddle pad. :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

bottled water.... 

This is a must... I was giving gadget tap water and it made him sick.. we have good water here tooo.... the park has it's own water treatment system... 

If you don't want bottled water then take a container to your breeders house and get some of there water to take home and slowly ween him on to your water with it.. 


good luck... 

Gadget has so many blankets... he has 5 or 6 in the bedroom alone and I can't remember how many in the car and the lvingrooma ndhe has a few outside in his bed out there and on his table in the sewing room... 
he loves his blankets... the more the merrier...


----------

